# Too True



## MA-Caver (Nov 9, 2011)

This is getting to be true with a lot of people...


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 9, 2011)

:chuckles:  Especially in these days when gaming has largely been shifted on-line (a move I have ever objected to).


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 9, 2011)

However, with 'cloud computing', this will change; access to fast and fat pipes will be absolutely required.  If you lose your Internet access, you lose the ability to do work.  Smart, huh?  Yeah, let's all rush to the cloud because why again?


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 9, 2011)

:nods:  Agreed, Bill.  The time may come when the Cloud is a practical concern but for now, well, even my direct-to-the-house fibre connection is not 100% reliable and it IS immensely frustrating when the ISP's kit throws a wobble as I have to wait for someone else to fix it 'down-stream'.


----------

